# Lake Wheeler in Nothern Alabama



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Me and the family has gota cabin up there next week, plan on taking the boat, just curious how I can go about catching some bream and catfish? Any would be great. I consider myself an okay fisherman with the freshwater around here, but never fished up there. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

PM Sent. Too much info to type.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

huge body of water small fish. drive another 30 miles and fish guntersville!!!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Went to Wheeler a few years back. Same kind of weather we are having now. Its is BIG, by big I mean BIG! I'm talking 60' yaucths big.Fishing was terrible, boat traffic was heavy. In fact they had 2 fatalities in one day. A local tournament only yook 17lbs to win. I would call some camps and or bait shops for some reports before the trip. Pulled out and hit Weis lake. Fishing was great and much less pressure. Shouldve hit picwick or guntersville, guntersville isnt small, but it is absolutly beautiful. Good luck.


----------

